#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  7 Important WordPress Plugins for Blogs

## Bhavya

There are seemingly endless plugins available for WordPress. Here are the 7 WordPress Plugins that are important for blogs, these plugins help you to enhance your blog's UX, resources, and SEO. Check out those plugins below.

1. Advanced Custom Fields
2. WP Rocket
3. Gravity Forms
4. Better Search Replace
5. Imagify
6. Yoast
7. Redirection

----------


## NimeshHeshan

Thank you. Valuable information.

----------


## Bhavya

My Pleasure Nimesh! What do you think in the above list which plugins are the most useful for blogs?

----------

